# Calling all Anglers



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

A few buddys and i have just gotten back into fish for trout and smaller fish at the point. Were are some good palces to go? Right now we mainly fish Stave river just below the dam. I got a 18 inch cutty and my buddy got a 16 inch whitefish but we are looking for other places within the lower mainland to go. We like places that arnt crazy busy. We are ushing spinning reels and have chest waiters. 

Thanks for the help
Peter


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Peter, a couple more months, Pinks will come invade our water.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I`m relatively new to angling around the Lower Mainland myself, but if you`d like to go for a few casts sometime I have a little cartopper and a trolling motor that open up some options as far as lakes are concerned. Not sure if you`re into bass fishing, but I hear good things about Pitt Marsh. 

I just got back from a week`s vacation fishing Tunkwa (Rainbows) and Oosoyoos (Bass) with some buddies and the fish were biting. I highly recommend Tunkwa Lake Resort (cheap cabins and boat rentals, great staff) and Passionate Pursuits in the Okanagan, Dave at Passionate Pursuits happens to keep cichlids as well. I like Sasamat in Port Moody for trout in the Lower Mainland, one of my buddies has a lot of luck at Buntzen and another recommends Jones Lake near Hope. There`s a lot of action in Pemberton at the moment, I was talking to the guys at Pemberton Fishfinder last week and they`d pulled some 35lb springs out of Lillooet Lake, plus the cutties are biting in the river. I`m definitely excited about the upcoming salmon runs, I intend to do as much fishing as possible.

Good luck out there!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

8.5lb Rainbow I caught 3 weeks ago just outside Merritt. Trolling a fly. My favorite type of fishing 

If you don't have a boat you are very limited to where you can fish in the lower mainland. Buntzen as mentioned has a bunch of different species and a couple docks you can fish off of. Most people are using a bobber and worm though.

Jones Lake was also mentioned. I took my buddies son there a month ago. We caught 12 fish trolling, 3 species. Cut throat, Rainbow and Kokanee but they were in deep water most were on the small side, the cut throat was decent.

Como Lake has stocked rainbows so does Lafarge lake, no boat needed for either. Coquitlam river is a hidden gem but not too many holes to fish especially if you are new to the area.

To be honest the best way to catch fish is to have a boat of some sort and put in the time  You won't catch a trophy fish from shore at a lake.

Also google local lakes that are stocked. Cappilano river, Squeamish river, Skagit river in hope are all good fishing but check regulations on openings

As Charles said, the salmon are coming. Hardest thing about getting into fishing is having the proper rod and gear to fish and not braking the bank having to buy multiple rods. I've been fishing longer than fish keeping. Caught my first 2 fish at Whonnock Lake when I was 5. A Rainbow and a Crappie. My mom still has the pick. Also most fisherman won't reveal their secret spot or secret lure/fly Lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

What I do now between salmon reason, tie up a bunch of flies and some other secret trusty thingies... Can't wait till the salmon comes... all this talking makes me want to go salmon fishing...

As for pink, a good spinning rod 6-10lb rating from 9' and up will work well. This can double as a coho rod as well.

My favorite way to fish them still my 8wt single hand which is being taken over by my daughter. Can't beat stripping back line and pick up a strike by them.


----------

